# The House of Memories - Gloucester - 2011



## Derelict-UK (Jan 6, 2012)

DHL has upped his pictures on this so here are mine.

Clebby found this place, a true gem. All credit goes to him.

--------

A simple house (no exteriors sorry), on a normal road, in a normal area. Not lived in since the 80's as the previous owner passed away and it is currently awaiting it's fate to be sold or loved again.

The building is like a true time warp and is in excellent condition.

Please don't ask for locations as I want it to stay in this condition, complete and untouched and to be honest I am not sure of it's location as I was the passenger in the car and talking to DHL for most of the journey!!

1.






2.





3.





4. Jams from 1980...





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





18.





19.






*D-UK*


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 6, 2012)

Omg that is incredible! Always love your reports and this is no exception!
Every detail is a time capsule, a proper window bot only into the past, but into someones existence.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 6, 2012)

That is wonderful. Thanks for posting it. That place should be transported brick by brick to the nearest museum. Lets hope it stays secure.


----------



## manof2worlds (Jan 6, 2012)

Wonderful and good on you for not disclosing the location, some real treasure in there. Love the Meccano mags.


----------



## mussy (Jan 6, 2012)

Great pictures. Really enjoyed them.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jan 6, 2012)

manof2worlds said:


> Wonderful and good on you for not disclosing the location, some real treasure in there. Love the Meccano mags.



That was a small selection of them, there was a box full of them in pristene condition (I placed them back how I found them).


----------



## Alansworld (Jan 6, 2012)

Like emerging from a time machine! 
Abandoned mid-Hoover apparently.
Is that not a 5x4 slide projector? If so, an incredibly valuable rarity.
And those 2 identical fireplace surrounds, as a matched pair, would be worth a few bob too!
Smashin pix, many thanks.


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Jan 6, 2012)

What was the book with the swastika on it? Great report!


----------



## Breesey (Jan 6, 2012)

That place is amazing! What explorers dream of finding, great work.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 6, 2012)

Incredible,great report


----------



## st33ly (Jan 6, 2012)

Thats a cracking find there mate, loved it .

It just shows that these museum like homes are all just out there waiting to be found!


----------



## The Archivist (Jan 6, 2012)

Fascinating and more than a little sad too. I suspect this is one of those properties subject to matters of probate where no-one has agreed yet what to do with it - places can stay empty for years like that. I know of a house very like this near me in a similar situation with an old '50s Austin in the garage, sheds full of tools and the parlour full of old books but fortunately no-one's forced their way in so far. 

Out of interest, do you remamber what the book with the swastika on it was?


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback, the swastika book was a bit random, I think it was a Naval book, not German but English, it seemed the cover had nothing to do with the contents though


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 6, 2012)

Absolutely amazing love these time warp posts.I do remember the old red driving licence books,still got mine in the attic somewhere,thanks for sharing.


----------



## tattooed (Jan 6, 2012)

*Fantastic!*

What a find! Awesome place and photos


----------



## RichardH (Jan 6, 2012)

Amazing pics!



The Archivist said:


> Fascinating and more than a little sad too. I suspect this is one of those properties subject to matters of probate where no-one has agreed yet what to do with it - places can stay empty for years like that.



My aunt will have been dead for 8 years this March. She left a large estate (not huge, but significant) which, according to her will, was to be "divided equally between my two children, as they decide". However, a year before she died, her two children had an almighty mother and father of a row and, to this day, loathe each other with unabated passion. Neither of them wants the other to have a penny from the estate, with the upshot that the house remains boarded up and unsold, with most of their parents' possessions still inside (to say nothing of frozen bank accounts).

The moral of this story is: if you have more than five beans (which, by law, must be divided thus: 2, 1, 1.5, 0.5), get your will drawn up by a probate attorney.


----------



## Lurkingwitch (Jan 15, 2012)

WOWSERS! Ace report!


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh mate !! What a great find and recorded perfectly !! Love the rich colours !! As those Likely Lads once stated...... ' The only thing to look forward to is the past !!! '


----------



## cuboard (Jan 15, 2012)

Yea man this is an amazing report, some brilliant shots and i really like the picture with the chair radio and old hoover!


----------



## Lusker (Jan 15, 2012)

Amazing shots right here......good you keep this on the DL cause it an Urbex treasure


----------



## Landsker (Jan 15, 2012)

Great place, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 15, 2012)

very nice mate i would suggest you all keep the location close and private but thanks for sharing


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow, such fabulous stuff. Totally adore the kitchen shots with the jams and that fab copper pot. Love the fire surrounds.
Great stuff and cheers for posting.


----------



## Potter (Jan 20, 2012)

Amazing. Could be turned into a museum.


----------



## a_little_feisty (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow, what a find! ... thanks for sharing


----------



## godzilla73 (Jan 21, 2012)

Great stuff Mike - my Grandma had one of those vacuum cleaners with a wood finish. Apparently it was meant to blend in with your furniture! Thanks for sharing mate
Godzy


----------

